# 2016 Wyoming buck



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Last year I passed some nice bucks, only to shoot a little guy late in the season. I wasn't going to do that again. On Sept 15th I passed a 26", willow horned 4 point and have been kicking myself because I havent seen anything close to that big all season. Yesterday I spotted this buck from a mile and a half away, closed the distance to 569 yards. One shot from the .257 Weatherby, game over. He's 25" 4x3 with some cool character. Im pretty happy with him.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice buck, I would be happy also.


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

He looks cool? Looks fairly heavy as well.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Great buck! I'd be extremely happy with him!


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, nice buck! That mountain looks a bit steep, hope the drag was down hill! Congrats!;-)


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice buck for sure. Looks like he is pretty heavy horned.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Congratulations, that's a goodun'.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Love heavy bucks

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

He's got decent mass


----------

